# Sad News - Ken Brown has passed away



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I've known Ken and Sheila for nearly 40 years. He was one of the first people I met when I got involved in organized archery. He was a good friend. Great stories, great summer "backyard burnouts", generous, always in good humour, even when his health was failing.

I wish that I had spent more time with him in his last few years.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

I think i remember Ken from about 35 years ago when he used to shoot at the out door range at the science centre....

Sorry to here of his passing...great man

Andy


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Ken's humour and good spirit is what I'll miss most and his classic line "happy new year" the first time he sees you each year even if it was May!

Ken was eager to help and push you a bit when you slacked on the line, made you help with hauling the butts away but always dropped a few encouraging words along the way. I saw him again after many years a few years ago and I wished him a happy new year before he got it out, he laughed, we laughed a bit ...I'll miss him. So long Ken!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Rest in peace Ken. He will be missed. His health was painful to watch over the last few years. He's better off now...


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Sad news re Mr. Brown*

I only had the pleasure of meeting Mr. brown (as he wanted to be called) 2 or 3 times down at the Ontario Science Centre Archery range. From what I am able to gleen he was the driving force having that range developed and maintained.
I can say that there are hundreds of archers of every stripe thankful to him for that range in the middle of Toronto.
I will pass on the sad information to my fellow archers and I know he is knocking an arrow and focusing on a ten ring somewhere.


----------



## JuliaF (Apr 14, 2011)

I first met Ken and Sheila in the mid 1970's and I am saddened by Ken's death. I was talking with Elizabeth and it seems that while hard is a blessing that Ken does not have to suffer any longer. I raise a pint to Ken! May his life now be free and with easy breathing. Julia


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*Final Arrangements*

Memorial for Henry Kenneth Brown
Saturday, April 16, 2011

York Cemetery & Visitation Center 
160 Beecroft Road
North York
M2N 5Z5
#416 221 3404

Beecroft runs parallel to Yonge, west side
A few streets north of Sheppard

Service to be held in the Visitation Room

www.mountpleasantgroup.com

1:00 pm Visitation
1:30 pm Memorial 

In lieu of flowers, donations to the following would be appreciated:
Lung Association
Heart & Stroke Association
Ducks Unlimited


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I called the funeral home this evening around 7 and they informed me that the visitation is at 12:00 and the memorial is at 1:00.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Thanks Stan. I see that is what the paper says too.


----------



## Al Jenskey (Mar 22, 2006)

Sad news indeed - I haven't seen him for a few years but he was always great to talk to and shoot with. Certainly will be missed.

Al


----------

